# match!!!!!



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Ok, out va has always said that the likelihood of us having a baby is slim as they tend to.place  within the la.....Well, last night we got a call from our sw manager who told us of this 8 month baby girl who is.perfectly well health wise but for safety cannot be placed in our near this last - they've seen our par and want us to be this beautiful girls mummy and daddy! 

The placement will.be foster to.adopt.for the first 4-6weeks as they want us to.move really quickly as she may be with us in as little as 2-3weeks!!!!!!!!!! Oh and we go on.holiday on friday for a week so only get 2 weeks to properly prep!!!!!

I am equally scared and excited! I've spent th  past year bein  told.wouldn't t a baby so.haven't thought about it and now it looks like we are and I'm panicking - silly things like I got up to.let the dog out this morning and thought what would I be doing with her this morning and didn't have a clue!! 

Anyway it's really exciting  but I have  to check ho  my work will react as I would b  leaving all  sooner than planned and if they do a special leave while we are fostering as I can't start adoption leave until it is all.official as adoption! 

Hardly slept as keep seeing  her face - she is soooooo cute!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats Kimmie

Great news. We have just been linked too, it very nerve racking, but fortunately we do have more time to prepare. But also more time to get nervous!! 

Best of luck xxxxx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Just realised that there were so many spelling mistakes!! My kindle isn't the best for typing on - and I didn't have my glasses on!!!! Oops! 

Great news goofy! I've not been excited about Christmas for years with no kids and this year bee will have a baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

That's fab news, congrats! I panicked about that- what do you do with them!? But the current FC (I assume) teaches you their routine and then you just adapt it. Good luck x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats kimmy and gg! Such amazing news x after the panic I  sure you will both be grand!! It's scary for anyone, but once you have them you will find your way.

Christmas one way or another will be a special one knowing about or being with your little ones xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Huge congratulations, I could feel the excitement when reading your post, real butterflies in tummy, dreams come true type of feeling.

Enjoy your holiday and enjoy planning for your new arrival   X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Kimmy! I am so excited for you! Xxx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Confirmed this morning we are meeting the LA Friday morning at their offices - they like us so much they don't want to come and see the house (that and they trust our agency have done their job right) we will see more pics and a video!! 

DH made me chuckle though - it's his birthday in about 3 weeks and he said that he suddenly realised in the night that we can't go out and get drunk on his birthday if she is with us already! haha!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations - quick is better I think because the longer you have to wait, the more time to over think things and panic! Enjoy every second


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

DH has just spoken to our SW and she said that she thinks that this is a fantastic match and that the LO's SW really wants us! 

Apparently she would come into our bedroom - what would she sleep in at 8 months with restricted space in our bedroom?!?!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations fab news! Our lo was 9 mths when he came home 6 weeks ago and he went straight into his own nursery but was used to this in fc already, if you do need to have her in your room then M & P do some petit cots that are suitable up to a year, there slimmer and shorter and our room is tiny but if we removed our bedside units temporarily we could fit one of these in next to my side so I'm sure you would be able to, worth a look 

The links below but you may need to copy and paste it into your browser..

http://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-petite-cot-golden-oak/ctpe97900/type-i/

Good luck, enjoy every minute xx

/links


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

WOOOOOT!  *High Five* Kimmie!  That's fab news.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

That is great news Kimmie - very exciting!!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our lo was 9 months when she came home 3 weeks ago and had been sleeping in a crib / small cot in foster carers bedroom but went straight into cot bed in her own room here and was absolutely fine with it.  We have the monitor on even though she's only next door.  It was never suggested that she sleep in our room.  We have a bed in her room (was the spare bed but decided to keep it in there) so if needs be one of us can sleep in the room with her but not had to so far xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Exactly the same as SQ9 Hun. 
Straight from small cot in FC bedroom to cot bed in own room at ours. Also 9 months. No major problems adjusting xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Ours was 10mths and went from cot in FC room straight into his own room. We had a great video monitor which we watched obsessively the first few months!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

We have the same as WP but from Kiddicare, it was about £40. We have really liked having him in with us, it has really helped with the bonding but whatever works. Our pixie was 8 1/2 months when he came home. We are going to start moving him to his own room next work so he is ready when I go back to work   he also has daytime naps in own room if at home.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fantastic news Kimmie xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations amazing news enjoy every second xxxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations Kimmie.  we are waiting to hear about a possible little pink aged 6 months...


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats kimmie, hope it all goes really well for you. The f2a route can be a rocky one though your sw shoukd make you aware of all the possible issues you coukd encounter. 
We were/are in similar situation. We were linked with 2 1/2 month lo back in September and were advised the same as you. Lo home in a couple of weeks etc. that came and went and they decided to wait until next hearing last month then they realised hadn't got courts permission for f2a so said wasn't going to happen. Then hearing last month looked very negative and we were being strongly advised to look at other profiles, now complete about turn and want to wait for final hearing next month then place immediately on f2a whilst court battles continue.
My work have agreed unpaid leave for fostering part but that could be months if po is contested as LA can't officially place (ie the matching panel bit even if lo is with us in f2a basis) until any hearings and appeals have taken place so do have that in mind when considering how long your special leave could be.
Don't want to rain on your parade or be the doom and gloom but some sw's have a habit of not fully clarifying things so just be prepared for things to change if they have to. 
I hope they don't and its all smooth sailing for you and you're at home enjoying your little pink in a few weeks time.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Becs I hope the courts hurry up for u. We're awaiting a PO for our LO sibling so feel your pain!! X


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks lp, it's supposed to be more straightforward isn't it! Po should be early dec then lo will come straight to us at that point on f2a whilst the appeals etc continue!
Good luck to you too. X


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

They have thrown us a little curve ball late last night - although only saw the email this morning! 

Can't get CPR emailed due to sensitivity of it but have been told of a health problem the father has and there is a small risk (10%) that lo could have it too....What was going so well seems to have a bump. Now got to ask if bp will have medicals done but the likeliness is that they won't so it's whether we take the risk...Trying to look at it that she has a 90% chance of not having it! But not sure if that is a good way to look at it or not


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Kimmie you need to be realistic and ask yourself the question is if she does have this health condition could you cope with it? if you can't then you can't go down that route, if you can then you're prepared for the worst in the unlikely event it would happen.
Good luck with whatever you decide and make sure it's right for your family, it's all too easy to get swept up in the excitement particularly when not expecting such a young baby.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We are going with an open mind tomorrow and going to ask lots of questions, our SW is coming with us and will ask some for us too - it is something that I think we could cope with so at the moment we are still going ahead with it


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's great news Kimmie, all the best!
My logic is if we're prepared for the worst then anything else is a wonderful bonus.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Well, it all went horribly wrong...

We had our meeting with the SW's a week last Friday and had to make a decision there and then.

The move had been increased to the Wednesday giving us just 5 days to prep.

It would of been straight to adoption rather than foster to adopt (which was better for us) 

There was a health issue with the bf that could of been given to the baby girl

The bf was a very violent man that had power in the LA, and we didn't feel he would stop looking for her.

Overall we ended up with some doubts so said no - this was possibly the hardest thing ever! We'd spent 3 days imagining her as our daughter and then more and more things made us doubt this during the meeting! 

They had another family as a back up so we know that she is going to a loving family but still we are back to square one again!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Kimmie so sorry to hear this. I can imagine how hard this is. We emotionally invest in these children right from the start because we have to so it's incredibly hard when it doesn't work out.
 To you and I hope your lo finds you soon.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Thanks becs - if anything it could have been quite good for us as the SW's really liked us and they say they are one of the few LA's that have a lot of children ready to place!

We think they have given some profiles to our sw that we are seeing tomorrow so fingers crossed our lo could be in there


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Will keep everything crossed for you.x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, everything crossed. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------

